# Any information pls...



## jrmic21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi to all...

I am a Filipino, I currently work here in the Philippines as Electrical Engineer... My brother currently working in one of restaurant in Italy and he want me to visit him in his place...

My parent and one of my sister is also working Italy... 

What can i do, and what is the needed requirement for me to visit my family in italy?

Hope that you all help me with this query...

Thanks for your kind response...


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

jrmic21 said:


> What can i do, and what is the needed requirement for me to visit my family in italy?


You have to contact the Visa section of the Embassy of Italy in Manila and book an appointment to file your application.

Address is as follows:

Embassy of Italy 
6th Floor, Zeta Condominium, 191 Salcedo Street, Legaspi Village, Makati City
Tel.: 0063-28156527,
Fax: 0063-28171436
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## jrmic21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Arturo.c said:


> You have to contact the Visa section of the Embassy of Italy in Manila and book an appointment to file your application.
> 
> Address is as follows:
> 
> ...


thanks Sir...

What if my brother send me an Invitation from Italy? Do you know Sir about how the cost when i file this application any Idea Sir?... so that i can prepare it before the invitation letter mail here in the philippines...

best regard


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

jrmic21 said:


> thanks Sir...
> 
> What if my brother send me an Invitation from Italy? Do you know Sir about how the cost when i file this application any Idea Sir?... so that i can prepare it before the invitation letter mail here in the philippines...
> 
> best regard


Find all the information you need on this website.


----------

